# Question(s) For You Eheim Classic Guys



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been going through a "renovation" process so to speak with my 60 and I am currently running a Fluval 406 and AC110. I have already swapped out a good bit of stuff and now I'm at the fun part. I have been contemplating about switching out the 406 (due to excess noise with no results on multiple attempts to fix/repair) and the AC110 with a couple classics. Now, do I go with x2 2215s or x2 2217s? I have also been looking at the Pro 3 2075 but have been hesitant to jump on that bandwagon due to multiple reports of leak issues at the primer location. Anyway, back to the classics. Having never owned a single Eheim filter throughout all the years I've been in the hobby, I have heard nothing short of spectactular things with these cans along with deathly quiet operation for the life of the can itself. Now to go on with the questions! I think I have rambled enough. :wink:

1. *Maintenance wise, how hard is it to go about doing your stuff considering there are no "baskets"?*

2. *With the addition of the quick disconnects, do the hoses hold up after time without slowly kinking themselves from the added weight? Are the intake/output pieces of good quality?*

3. *Are these filters really deathly quiet from day 1? The fluval sure was up until about 2 months ago (Had it for little over 9 months now).*

As I have stated above, I am still conflicted between either x2 2215s or x2 2217s. The reason why I would see myself going with double 2217s is for the added flow so I could potentially remove my other koralia 750. I recently switched one of the koralias off in my tank to experiment and I think the fish like the little less of current!

I would like to give a "pre" big thanks to all who give insight within this thread. Convince me on which Classic to get guys! That Pro 3 is still looking pretty nice for the price :drooling:


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

My 2215 is still deathly quiet 10 years later. With the quick disconnects it's best to trim the hose so they don't sag down but are standing straight up and down. Personally I remove the gray plastic clamps and replace them with stainless steel worm clamps that work a lot better and last forever. The tubing does get brittle over time and I found that if the tubing shifted off the hose barbs once it was brittle it really didn't ever go back on and seal the same way again. With the worm clamps the tubing never shifts.

The Pro 3 is nice but is considerably heavier and makes cleaning the filter more of a chore.

Andy


----------



## MonkTong (May 4, 2011)

have never owned a pro3, but i do have 4 2217s.

1 ~ no baskets. buy some nylon bags :thumb: 
2 ~ i put the quick disconnects real close to the canister's in/out, so it puts less stress and sag on the tubing... holds up pretty well .... i've never had to replace my strainer or spraybar on my units
3 ~ all of my eheims (7) all still very quiet except one, i'm just too lazy to rip it all apart to check for the problem 

HTH


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

You could go with a 2260. I know it is big for a 60g but the flow wouldn't be too much and you could always move it to a larger tank when eventually you upgrade and you will eventually upgrade  .

If I could have afforded the eheim 2262 for my current tank I would have went that route instead of the FX5. I do really like the FX5 though. Although they haven't been on the market as long as the eheim I really don't know how long it is going to hold up for compared to the eheim. The last eheim classic I owned was old and pieced together from a filter salvage yard and worked for many years without a hiccup.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Instead of getting 2 2217's I would go with the 2260 or the 2262. The 2262 being more powerful. But either way I don't think you can go wrong. Your water will be spotless and with a filter that size if you ever went bigger you still would not have to worry about filtration. On the 60 gallon you will not be able to use the spray bar but who cares that water is still going to move like there was one.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a 2262 and a 2217.

There are probably easier filters to do maintenance on but the use of filter bags helps.

Both my filters got quieter as time went by.

If you think your fish prefer less current, I would go with the 2217s (as opposed to the 2262). The 2217 will give you more room to upgrade to a bigger tank later than the 2215 would. The 2262 is a beast and is also a small fortune (especially when you add in the cost of the media which doesn't come with it).

The greatness of the classic canisters lies in their simplicity and reliability. The Pro 3 is more complicated and has more things that seem to be able to go wrong with it from what I've heard.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Also the Eheim classic series is the only canister if I'm correct where 100 pct of the water has to pass through the media because it enters at the very bottom and exits at the top so there is no chance of bypass. Now jimmy said that there are easier filters to do maintenance on but I find the classics as the easiest.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

1. I find the maintenance easy on the Classic series filters. I use a combination of media and use the blue coarse sponges to separate them, though I do keep the bio-media (Ehfi Substrat Pro) in a mesh bag because they tend to roll into the sink drain during filter maintenance. I just use a couple old pasta strainers to dump the media in during filter cleaning. I do not miss media trays at all.

2. The quick disconnects are wonderful and I do what MonkTong does and keep them close to the canister body. I've never had any problems with the hose kinking or becoming stiff except on the used ones I bought. The intake/output J-tubes are sturdy and I've never broken one.

3. All my new Eheims have been perfectly quiet. I've heard complaints on some forums regarding noisy units but it hasn't been my experience.

I'm pretty sure the issue with the Pro3 2075 has been fixed. Eheim has been sending free replacement head units to people that are still within warranty and have their receipt.

For your 60G tank, I would use two Eheim 2217's. The 2262 is a great filter & could be used on that tank with no problem with a DIY spraybar that runs the length of the tank. As others have said, it can be difficult to find cheap and does not come with media.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind with the larger eheims and FX5 is the weight of a full canister.

A full 2217 weighs about 20-25 lbs. A full FX-5 or 2262 weighs about 50-60 lbs. If you have to lift it up to a utility sink or kitchen sink or carry it a good distance to clean, it can be a back breaker.

Andy


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good point on the weight of a full canister filter.

The FX5 does come with an extra fitting for pumping the water out of the filter, you just need to supply the drain hose & follow the instructions in the manual.

The 2260/2262 comes with a drain tap fitting at the bottom of the filter. You just need to supply a drain hose. This works best if you can drain it below the canister bottom but I have also drained it to a short pail to remove 1/2 the water.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

I agree with Dee and would run 2 x 2217 - they'll do a super job and you always have a backup on the tank and can rotate cleanings. I assume the 60 is a 36x18 and the 2262 would be a little overkill in my mind and not as flexible as 2 x 2217's. Having said that, I run several 2262's and have one on a 75G - I took down a 150 and needed to use what I had when I setup the 75 and went ahead with the 2262. For a spraybar I used the 3 piece Eheim upgrade spraybar - forget the name - that way I can direct some of the powerful flow in different directions - one section for breaking the surface and the other two spraying downwards into the tank to keep things moving. As others have said, use a bag for your media and it's all pretty simple. For media, I have mine setup with BioBale and it seems to work well - it is also very cheap and weighs nothing - still use some noodles in the bottom along with some Ehfi-Fix.

http://www.cpraquatic.com/products/biobale.html

Good luck


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys/gals! I have also thought about the 2260 as an option for future upgrades (as was mentioned). I agree with the weight of a full can of a large canister, it is really heavy but thats what the valve on the bottom is for right? :wink: Smitty, you said I wouldn't be able to use the spraybar with the 2260? I'm confused there. And didn't there used to be a 2250? I would rather do a 2260 but I coulda sworn there were 2250s still around. If anyone knows where I could obtain a new 2260 for a decent price I wouldn't reject a PM


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ensorcelled said:


> Thanks for all the input guys! I have also thought about the 2260 as an option for future upgrades (as was mentioned). I agree with the weight of a full can of a large canister, it is really heavy but thats what the valve on the bottom is for right? :wink: Smitty, you said I wouldn't be able to use the spraybar with the 2260? I'm confused there. And didn't there used to be a 2250? I would rather do a 2260 but I coulda sworn there were 2250s still around. If anyone knows where I could obtain a new 2260 for a decent price I wouldn't reject a PM


Yes...the 2262 is basically a 2260 with the bigger pump. You could always upgrade. I know some people who bought the 2260 at a better price and then bought the larger pump separate and did the upgrade cheaper than buying the 2262. Remember to consider media when filling the 2260. Holds A LOT of media.


----------



## MonkTong (May 4, 2011)

i think what smitty means is .... with the spray bar on your tank, the current would be too much ... what you can do is make the holes a bit bigger or add more holes to the spray bar.... that should help with it


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

opcorn: Good thread...keep us informed what u choose...I'm also thinking of changing my fluval.. :wink:


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

If you're going to buy the 2260/62, the 2262 is the way to go - it is sold with the double tap valves and those alone are worth some serious money - the package price for the 2262 with the valves and the stronger pump will outweigh ANY savings for the 2260 which will be around 50 bucks or so and you don't want to run the filter without the valves. 
Also think about the upgrade Eheim 3 piece spraybar (called installation kit I believe) where you can adjust output flow direction for each section, it's a huge plus.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

areuben said:


> If you're going to buy the 2260/62, the 2262 is the way to go - it is sold with the double tap valves and those alone are worth some serious money - the package price for the 2262 with the valves and the stronger pump will outweigh ANY savings for the 2260 which will be around 50 bucks or so and you don't want to run the filter without the valves.
> Also think about the upgrade Eheim 3 piece spraybar (called installation kit I believe) where you can adjust output flow direction for each section, it's a huge plus.


Good info! My only concern about the 2260/2262 that I forgot to mention in my earlier post was pricing. As razor pointed out, the cost of media is gonna be pretty expensive aswell. I'll have to figure out where I can comfortably sit within my budget, but I'm still not going to overlook it. I'm just having problems deciding!

@Deeda; I didn't know or not for sure if they had actually fixed the leaking problem with the Pro 3's. I have recently seen reviews of people still having problems with them, so I'm still a little wary. Really the only reason why I'm still considering them is I can get a 2075 with media for $229 as opposed to x2 2217s for $320.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

I also have several Pro 3's - 2075 with no issues - dead silent and good silent performance. Also have 2 2080's, the original Pro 3 - excellent.
Your consideration on the 2260/62 should also be size - with a 60G tank and stand, it is going to have fit issues unless you run it beside the tank - it would tough under a 60


----------



## MonkTong (May 4, 2011)

i have the 2260, they did not come with the quick disconnects .... have to DIY them ... and as areuben stated .... they will be hard to fit under most stands ... i have mine next to the tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MonkTong said:


> i have the 2260, they did not come with the quick disconnects .... have to DIY them ... and as areuben stated .... they will be hard to fit under most stands ... i have mine next to the tank.


Deeda has a good thread where she shows how to remount the pump on top so the output is not facing up instead facing outwards. Maybe she can chime in with the link.

Also...Ensorcelled there are some people who just stuff theirs with pot scrubbies and filter floss. I think fmueller has his set up with just filter floss.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Razor, thanks for the hint. Now if I can only find that link!!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Deeda said:


> Razor, thanks for the hint. Now if I can only find that link!!!


LOL....I do what I can!!!

I will look.....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Deeda said:


> Razor, thanks for the hint. Now if I can only find that link!!!


http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... light=2260

Post #28...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Razor.

I also found one on C-F showing a pic of mine Here


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Razor I would not set my Eheim up like that. I believe that pump has to work harder.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Ensorcelled, I think the 2250 has been discontinued & I've been seeing fewer new 2260's for sale. I just check fleabay and craigslist for used ones.

Smitty, I haven't noticed a reduction in flow or any wear & tear on the pumps since rotating them. The instructions for the pump state the mounting plate can be installed on any of the 3 sides to facilitate installation. What would be your theory that the pump has to work harder?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I just set up two pro 3 2075s on a 180,going on a month and a half,dead silent,and no leaks,the leak issue is a thing of the past,I actually had one a couple years ago,didnt leak,but,lost its prime with power interuptions,which I think was a related issue


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Excellent information within this thread. Again, thanks so much for all the input! On an unrelated note, I woke up to my other Fluval (206) on my 29G randomly leaking! :x Ontop of all this annoying stuff, I tore down the 406 in yet another attempt to remedy the noise issue, and only managed to make it louder. And yes, everything internally is in good shape, so I'm still baffled at where this stupid noise occured from.

I seriously think I need to give Eheim a try, as I'm now greatly dissapointed with Hagen as of late. :?


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

Not good news about another filter on the fritz. At the end of the day, any new filter should perform well and fairly quietly however, it is in the longer term that quality proves itself. You can trust Eheim to perform at the top of the pack from day 1 and keep doing that job behind the scenes for decades to come - they have a great track record of performance.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, my 206 on my other tank (29G) failed in one of the worst spots I've ever seen. The left bottom edge of the canister right next to the rubber foot just randomly decided to crack. Keep in mind, I always have babied my equipment so now I'm pretty much sold on staying away from fluval. Not to mention Hagens support is well...awful. Anyway, I picked up an Eheim Ecco Pro 2234 as the replacement for really cheap the other day! I also am waiting to score a 2217. So yes, I'll be trying out the classics from all the persuasion within this thread! Thanks so much guys!


----------

